# A name



## miniwhinny (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally came up with a name for my little donkey. ALthough 'Heidi" is a great name I have a problem calling my animal buddies after people I've known with the same name (silly I know)

Well I finally came up with a name. Hubby is of Japanese American descent ( our last name is Miyamoto) I am going to name her

[SIZE=14pt]*Nonki*[/SIZE] It's Japanese and means [SIZE=14pt]*"easy going, happy go lucky" *[/SIZE] which is just what she seems to be.

I kinda like that it rhymes with Donkey LOL




:



: Sure hope DeAnna likes it too :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 17, 2007)

cute! i like it when you can do something like that, instead of Spot or Rover LOL. we have a dog named "Ahgee" which is Korean for "dog", my husband's kids are half Korean. we named our very first horse a Hawaiian word "Makana" which means "reward" (that was a close to wish or dream or goal as we could get a word that made a good name).


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 17, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> cute! i like it when you can do something like that, instead of Spot or Rover LOL. we have a dog named "Ahgee" which is Korean for "dog", my husband's kids are half Korean. we named our very first horse a Hawaiian word "Makana" which means "reward" (that was a close to wish or dream or goal as we could get a word that made a good name).


Thanks. I passed it by my 14 year old and got the very evil eye..."Nonki the donkey, Mom, I'm SO embarrassed". You should have seen him last week HAHAHAHAHHAAH. When I told him I was getting a donkey he looked at me like I was buying some alien with antennae HAHAHAHHA. He said "Mom, why not a dog..or another horse...ANYTHING" HAHAHAHHAHA. I told him to be quiet or HE was leading her in the Christmas parade HAHAHAHHAHAHA.


----------



## jdomep (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the name!



> Thanks. I passed it by my 14 year old and got the very evil eye..."Nonki the donkey, Mom, I'm SO embarrassed". You should have seen him last week HAHAHAHAHHAAH. When I told him I was getting a donkey he looked at me like I was buying some alien with antennae HAHAHAHHA. He said "Mom, why not a dog..or another horse...ANYTHING" HAHAHAHHAHA. I told him to be quiet or HE was leading her in the Christmas parade HAHAHAHHAHAHA.


LOL Oliver, my pre-teen, calls them my "stupid donkeys"



: I told him the same thing about our upcoming parade


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 18, 2007)

Nonki the Donkey... I love it



: We have a little elderly Japanese lady that we help look after and she is always impressed when I say something in Japanese (although I usually mispronounce it



: )

Very cute name for a cute little donkey



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 18, 2007)

What a perfect name



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 18, 2007)

jdomep said:


> LOL Oliver, my pre-teen, calls them my "stupid donkeys"
> 
> 
> 
> : I told him the same thing about our upcoming parade




think that would work with my daughter? she calls mine mom's "stupid donkeys" too... of course she cleans their pen and they aggravate her to no end when they try to help


----------



## Bassett (Sep 19, 2007)

Nonki. Hey I love it. So how is she doing?

What is with some kids. My 14 year old granddaughter does like my donkeys but thinks they are "stupid" when they bray. i love it. Tinker brays every time she sees me.

Nice name Nonki the Donkey.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]that's a super cute name



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 19, 2007)

Bassett said:


> Nonki. Hey I love it. So how is she doing?
> 
> What is with some kids.


I haven't seen her yet this week. DeAnna said come anytime but with 4 more months to go I really don't want to become a pain. But, the other day I had a little laugh. I was out feeding my mini horses around 7.00 ish am and heard DeAnna's donkey's braying. I'd heard them once or twice before but never paid attention. This time I loved it



: I thought "Oh, must be breakfast time there too"



:

Matthew's a real animal kid so I'm sure once we have Nonki here he'll love her...but for now, he thinks his mom has gone too far HAHAHHA



:

Glad y'all like her name.

I SOOO want to be cuddling her right now. Weanie Waiting is not fun.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 19, 2007)

miniwhinny said:


> I SOOO want to be cuddling her right now. Weanie Waiting is not fun.


[SIZE=12pt]Ohhhh, I feel your pain :no: It seemed like forever waiting for mine (pretty sure it WAS forever)



: I too did not live very far from the "donkey farm" but didn't want to bother them with numerous visits. SO hard, but keep doing what you're doing. You'll be a donkey expert by the time Nonki is home. At least you're within "LongEarShot" - very cool



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 20, 2007)

miniwhinny said:


> I haven't seen her yet this week. DeAnna said come anytime but with 4 more months to go I really don't want to become a pain.
> 
> I SOOO want to be cuddling her right now. Weanie Waiting is not fun.




well i can't speak for DeAnna but i personally would not say come anytime if i didn't mean it, and i'm sure, being that you are going to be Nonki's new mama, that DeAnna meant it too! it will be much easier for Nonki if you DO go a lot so that she knows you before she goes home with you. i did the same with a pup i got from a neighbor, from the day Shasta was born i went over and cuddled with her a few times a week, i too felt bad about going so often but i would just call first and make sure it was convenient



: . when she had her eyes open and didn't need to nurse constantly i started taking her home for 1/2 hour to an hour at a time so that she and our dogs could get to know each other... by that time they already had "vacuummed" her smell off me as soon as i came back in the gate after every visit LOL  but the idea actually worked really well, we had no issues with her leaving her mama and coming home, she was quite familiar with me and with her new family. so i would say GO! be polite and call first, but GO GO GO!!!!!

AND you are SO LUCKY to be that close, i bought my babies from Texas and all i got was pictures until it was time to pick them up!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh you have some great points there. I'm sure her transition will be easier if she knows me as momma already. Thanks. I'll see if I can get over tomorrow a.m.



:


----------



## DeAnna W (Sep 22, 2007)

miniwhinny said:


> Oh you have some great points there. I'm sure her transition will be easier if she knows me as momma already. Thanks. I'll see if I can get over tomorrow a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> :


Hello everyone.

Danna ~ you come over and visit your baby girl anytime! Guess what, she likes her new name "Nonki". Boy she sure didn't like her pedicure this past weekend, she did fine the 1st time. She actually sat down and pouted this time, we'll work on this. Also if you go into the "love long ears" website there is quite a bit of information on the miniature donkeys. "The Brayer" magazine is a lot of fun. Next time I see you I'll share some with you to look at. The book I use a lot is "Caring For Your Miniature Donkey" by Bonnie R Gross.

DeAnna


----------

